# هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبان!!



## الملك العقرب (12 يناير 2008)

*هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبان!!*​ 

10/01/2008​



*تقرير – نادر شكرى* 
تعرض دير أبوفانا بملوي محافظة المنيا لهجوم جديد مساء أمس الأربعاء من قبل بعض الغوغائية أسفر عن هدم ثمانية قلالى للرهبان وإطلاق الأعيرة النارية على الرهبان عند محاولة التصدي لهم مما أسفر عن إصابة احد الرهبان فى يده وحرق بعض الأيقونات الكنسية فى ظل تقصير واضح من الشرطة حسبما أكدت مصادر كنسية .
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




صرح الراهب مينا أبوفانا أحد رهبان الدير أنه فى يوم 1 يناير الجارى قام شخص يدعى سمير أبو لولاء وابنه عبد الله بإطلاق الأعيرة النارية على الدير لمدة ساعتين وتم إبلاغ الشرطة ثم جاء مقدم يدعى هشام وتعامل بشكل يثير الدهشة مع الرجل وكأنه لم يفعل شىء ويهدد باستمراره فى الأعتداء على الدير ثم قام مساء أمس الأربعاء أكثر من 20 شخص مسلحين بمحاصرة الدير من نواحى مختلفة – نظراً لعدم وجود سور للدير - وقاموا بالإعتداء عليه وهدم ثمانية قلالى للرهبان وحرقوا صور للسيد المسيح وحرقوا أحد الأبواب الكنسية وبعض الأناجيل وعند محاولة قيام الرهبان بالتصدى لهم قاموا بإطلاق الرصاص عليهم مما أسفر عن إصابة الراهب مكارى فى يده إصابه طفيفة وأضاف الراهب مينا أن النيابه قامت بإحتجاز الراهب مكارى والراهب بيشوى وخرجوا اليوم ولا توجد أى حراسة مشدده على الدير الذي يتعرض لإطلاق النيران من حين لآخر من بعض البدو العرب وأشار أن سمير ابو لولاء كان معتقل لفترة 11 عاما ثم خرج ويعمل فى كمرشد ويستخدم البلطجه وأصبح يكره الدير بعد تعميرة وأصبح منارة فى المنطقة ويريد فرض إتاوات عليه وحول الحراسة التى توجد على الدير قال الراهب مينا أن هناك مجموعة من الغفر ولم يفعلوا شيئا وهم ليس حراس للدير ولكنهم جواسيس لنقل أخبار الدير وأشار المصدر أن الهجوم جاء من قرية " هور" التى ينتمى لها سمير أبو لولاء وهو من الأشخاص المعروفين بإثارة الشغب ولم تتخذ الأجهزة الأمنية أى رد فعل معه . ومن ناحيته صرح المستشار نجيب جبرائيل رئيس منظمة الأتحاد المصرى لحقوق الإنسان انه تلقى بلاغ عاجل من دير أبوفانا بهذا الهجوم الذى حدث أمس واستهدف تدمير وحرق بعض القلالى منتقدا الجهاز الأمنى فى تقصيره بحماية الدير وإستمرار التعسف فى عدم إعطاء تصريح لإقامة سور حول الدير لحمايته وهو مايطالبون منذ فترات طويله ولكن لم يسمح بإقامته مما يعرض الدير العامر بالرهبان لمزيد من الإعتداءات فى ظل التعسف الأمنى الواضح ضد اللأقباط ومن ثم نرفع هذه الإستغاثة للسيد رئيس الجمهورية للتدخل الفورى إزاء تقاعس الجهات الإدارية لان الأمر لم يعد يحتمل بعد أحداث اسنا والعياط. 





وحتى الأن ماورد لنا أن قوات الشرطة قامت بمحاصرة الدير ولم ترد لنا أخبار بشأن القبض على الجناه ويتجه سيدنا الأنبا ديمتريوس أسقف ملوي وأنصنا والأشمونين إلى الدير الأن قادما من دير مارمينا لمتابعة الموقف واعطى تعليماته بتهدئة الوضع حتى تتخذ النيابة إجراءتها وتقوم أجهزة أمن الدولة الأن بدورها فى متابعة التحقيقات. 
الجدير بالذكر أن دير أبوفانا يقع في الحاجر الغربى بقرب بلدة هور ويبعد عنها بحوالى أربعة كيلو مترات ، وتتبع هور مركز ملوى محافظة المنيا ويرجح علماء الآثار أن يكون الدير من أوائل أديرة الصعيد بل ويعد من أقدم الأديرة فى العالم ، وقد صاحب إنشاءه حركة الرهبنة الأولى ، وكان يعد أهم تجمع رهباني فى المنطقة ، وقد كان عامراً بالرهبان والذين تزايد عددهم حتى زاد عن ألف راهب ، وقد أسسه القديس أبو فانا إذ بدأ الرهبنة بالمنطقة فى القرن الرابع للميلاد و قرر المجمع المقدس للكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية فى جلسته المنعقدة يوم السبت 21 بشنس سنة 1720 ش الموافق 29 مايو سنة 2004م برئاسة صاحب الغبطة والقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية الاعتراف بدير القديس أبوفانا المتوحد بملوى ضمن الأديرة الرسمية فى الكنيسة القبطية وبناءً على ذلك قام قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث بإعطاء الشكل الرهبانى للرُهبان المقيمين بالدير والمنتسب رهبنيتهم إلى دير الشهيد العظيم مارمينا العجائبى بمريوط ولكن تظل مشكلته انه دون سور يحميه لذا كان رهبان الدير يتعرضون بين وقت وآخر إلى إطلاق نيران من البدو العرب المجاورين للدير. ​


----------



## SALVATION (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبا*

_هقول ايه غير ربنا يرحمنا ويدخل
 يارب انتا عمرك ما هترضا انهم يفتكرو اننا ملناش ظهر يحمينا يا رب انتا ظهرنا
يا رب انتا قولت من يمسكو يمس حدقت عينى واحنا مش قد التجارب ديه يا رب​​_


----------



## الباشا الشقى (12 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبا*

ان رهبان الدير ابناء الله وقدسين وربنا مش ممكن ينسى اولاده ابدا الاكلاب تعوى والقافله تسير وابناء الله محفوظين دائما رجاء الى كل شعب المسيح ان يصلى من اجلهم امين


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبا*

حتى الرهباان اللى سابولهم الدنيا وراحوا يعيشوا بعيد مش سايبينهم فى   حالهم ........ هقول ايه غير ارحمنااااااا يا رب ........ميرر سى يا كينج ويا ريت توافينا بكل جديد  فى الموضوع ده .


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبا*

*إلى متى سيبقى المسئولين متغيبين عما يجرى فى دير أبو فانا بملوي؟ *







نقلا عن: أشقاءنا الأقباط الأحرار
3 طوبة 1724 للشهداء - 12 يناير 2008 ميلادية​
اكثر من 20 فردا مسلحين بأسلحة آلية حاصروا الدير من كل النواحى لعدة ساعات "وكأنهم فى حرب" على حد وصف رهبان الدير .
تقدم الدير بطلب بناء سور منذ أربعة أعوام والساطات أذن من طين والأخرى من عجين 
النيابة تحقق مع المجنى عليهم فيما الجناة أحرار يمارسون البلطجة ضد رهبان الدير 
أحد رهبان الدير للاقباط الأحرار: نتوقع "كشح" جديدة هنا طالما الحكومة متراخية الى هذا الحد 
رهبان الدير " لماذا تمنعنا الحكومة من بناء سور حول الدير حتى الآن"؟ 

هذه ليست المرة الأولى التى يصبح فيها دير أبو فانا بقصر هور بملوى - محافظة المنيا محطا للأنظار ، ففى 19 مارس من عام 2006 قام اللواء سعيد عثمان إسماعيل رئيس مجلس مدينة ملوي بإمهال الدير خمسة أيام من أجل هدم دار الضيافة داخل الدير والا ستقوم بلدوزراته باللازم.وقد قوبل القرار بالرفض من مسئولي الدير حينئذ وعلى مر الأعوام السابقة تعرض الدير للهجوم بصفة دورية من مجموعة يتزعمها سمير لولى ، وهو عضو بالجماعات الاسلامية كان قد سبق اعتقاله واطلق سراحه ليعمل مرشدا للأجهزة الأمنية وشهد بدء العام الجديد أول هجوم يقوم به المدعو سمير لولى مع إبنه عبد الله سمير ، حيث قاما باطلاق الاعيرة النارية لمدة ساعتين متواصلتين يوم 1 يناير الجاري وعند حضور مقدم الشرطة لم يتخذ أى إجراء ضدهما بينما تفاخر سمير لولى بأن لديه السلاح الذى سيستخدمه اينما شاء. 

أما المرة الثانية فكانت يوم 8 يناير الجارى ، حيث جمع سمير لولى وإبنه مجموعة مسلحة تزيد عن 20 شخص واخذوا فى الهجوم على الدير واطلاق الأعيرة النارية نحوه بهدف ارهاب الآباء الرهبان المقيمين فى الدير وعندما تقدم الرهبان الى السلطات الأمنية بالشكوى تم احتجاز ابونا مكاري ابو فانا مع ابونا بيشوي ابو فانا لمدة يومين للتحقيق معهما بينما لم يتم التحقيق حتى الآن مع من قاموا بالهجوم على الدير و المعروفين بالإسم للأجهزة الأمنية. 

وعند سؤال رهبان الدير عن الهدف الذى يدفع هؤلاء الى الهجوم عليهم اجابوا" لأنهم يريدون انتزاع أرض الدير منا خاصة فى عدم وجود سور حول الدير وعدم اتخاذ إجراء رادع ضدهم من قبل الحكومة مما أعطى الجناة الإحساس بأن ثمة إجراء ما لن يتخذ ضدهم وان الحكومة لا تبالى بإعتداءاتهم على الدير" 

جدير بالذكر أن الدير فى الحاجر الغربى بقرب بلدة هور ويبعد عنها بحوالى أربعة كيلو مترات ، وتتبع هور مركز ملوى محافظة المنيا.و يرجح علماء الاثار ان يكون الدير من أوائل أديرة الصعيد بل ويعد من أقدم الأديرة فى العالم ، وقد صاحب انشاءه حركة الرهبنة الأولى ، وقد أسسه القديس أبو فانا اذ بدأت الرهبنة بالمنطقة فى القرن الرابع للميلاد. 

للمزيد من المعلومات عن الدير ، تفضل بزيارة الموقع الإلكترونى الخاص به 
http://mallawi- demet.org/ Arabic/abofana/ menu.html 
​


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبا*

مرسي يا اخوتي علي الردود و انتظرو المذيد


----------



## bishawy_86 (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبا*

صور لدير ابو فانا بعد الهجوم الغوغائى عليه











































شاهد فيديو لدير ابو فانا بعد الهجوم الغوغائى
اضغط هنا 

تحقيق وحوار : نادر شكرى 
تصوير : ريمون يوسف​


----------



## bishawy_86 (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبا*

حديث مع أحد الأباء الكهنة العارفين بالمنطقة وظروف دير القديس أبو فانا بالمنيا ،الذى تم الأعتداء عليه من قبل مسلحين مسلمين

اضغط هنا للاستماع 

حديث مع سيادة المستشار / ممدوح رمزى المحامى والناشط الحقوقى بعد زيارته لدير القديس أبو فانا المعتدى عليه بمحافظة المنيا

اضغط هنا للاستماع ​
منقول من نشرة الاخبار القبطية​


----------



## bishawy_86 (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبا*

ماذا عمل لكم الرهبان العزل كل يوم هجوم على الكنائس والمسيحين.
الى متى هذا الظلم الرهيب من قبل الحكومه والشرطه المصرية اين السيد رئيس الجمهورية اذا لم يكن يعلم بكل هذه المشاكل فهذه كارثة. واذا عنده علم لماذا لم نسمع شئ عن توجيهاته. 
والى متى الساده الظباط سيكونون مجرمين فى حق المسيحية والاماكن المقدسة ( الاديرة والكنائس) وايضا حق المواطنين الاقباط المسيحين ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبا*

يبدو يا اخي العزيز ان الحكومة لم تبقي قوية كفاية لصد الارهاب فمشية علي طريقة الايد الي متعرفش تقطعها بوسها تلاقيها لاقت نفسها مش ادرة علي الارهاب و مش قدرة تحكم البلد قالة ابقي معاه احسن ههههههههه بجد حاجة تضحك حكومة تخاف من عصابات ارهابية حقيرة طي اذاي  الرب يرحم​


----------



## BITAR (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبا*

*الى متى ايها الغوغائيين تتصرفوا بهذة الطريقه*
*واين*
* الايه التى تتشدقون يها*
*واذا جنحوا للسلم فاجنحوا*
*اين *
*سماحه*
* المحمديين التى تتشدقون بها*
*اين انتم من قبولكم الاخر*
*لكى الله يامصر*
*اما ابائنا الرهبان فالمخلص قادر ان ينزع عنهم*
*كل شر وشبه شر*
*شكرا على الخبر يا الملك العقرب*​


----------



## bishawy_86 (13 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبا*

لو حكينا الأحداث دي لأي إنسان عاقل في الدنيا سوف يكون تعليقه: أن دي مش دولة دي "سايبه" ومافيهاش قانون والأصح تتسمي "مجاهل مصر الفوضوية" بدلاً من "جمهورية مصر العربية".​


----------



## mansor1_2000 (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبا*

*ماذا ترك الغوغائيون ولم يفعلوه فينا*
*حتى الرهبان الذين تركوا العالم واهواءه*
*وذهبو للصحراء ليتوحدوا مع الله ويتعبدوا لم ينجوا من شرهم *
*لا نملك الا أن نصرخ مع أرواح الشهداء الذين فى السماء قائلين*
*( حتى متى ايها السيد القدوس والحق لا تقضى وتنتقم لدمائنا من الساكنين على الأرض )  *
*يارب أرحم أولادك وأحمى كنيستك لأن ليس لنا آخر سواك نلتجى اليه فى ضيقتنا   *​


----------



## assyrian girl (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبا*

*GOD BLESS THEM AND HELP THEM TO FEEL BETTER
gOD BLESS YOUU​*


----------



## Meriamty (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبا*

مافيش غير اننا نطلب من ربنا انه يتصرف فيهم ويرحمنا 

فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبا*

فل نصلي جميعا من اجل اعلاء كلمة الحق و من اجل حماية اولادنا و بنتنا


----------



## man4truth (15 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبا*

*الى متى يا مسلميين
يا ارهابيين
الى متى يستمر ظلمكم وطغيانكم​*


----------



## الملك العقرب (17 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبا*

لحد ما يؤمني بالمسيح او يزهبو للجحيم


----------



## ابن الفادي (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبان!!*

*مع خزني علي كل ما يحدث من اضطهاد لكل ما هو مسيحي *

*لكن هنالك عندي اضطمئنان و راحة داخليه لان هذه الاحداث *
*والاضطهادات دليل علي ضعفهم وعدم ايمانهم بدينهم ومحمدهم*

*ودليل علي قوة ايمانا بالمسيح وقوة رب المجد وخوفهم من كثرة *
*الارتداد عن الاسلام لان الاسلام اوشك علي الانتهاء والسقوط*
*الي هاوية النسيان .........امين نحن في انتظار مجيئك يا يسوع *

:new5:*  :new5:  :new5:*

:94:​


----------



## الملك العقرب (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: هجوم غوغائي جديد على دير أبوفانا بملوي والإعتداء على ثمانية قلالي للرهبان!!*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *مع خزني علي كل ما يحدث من اضطهاد لكل ما هو مسيحي *​
> 
> *لكن هنالك عندي اضطمئنان و راحة داخليه لان هذه الاحداث *
> *والاضطهادات دليل علي ضعفهم وعدم ايمانهم بدينهم ومحمدهم*​
> ...


الله الله علي كلامك الحلو بجد ريحت قلبي ربنا يريح قلبم و يقوي ايمانك بالمسيح الحي مرسي علي مرةرك العطر


----------

